# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Rom Coleman - Mike Smith

## path

Δουλευοντας με τις φωνες Ι κ Δουλευοντας με τις φωνες ΙΙ ,,________________ Ποιος ξερει που μπορω να βρω αυτα τα βιβλιαρακια στα ελληνικα ?

----------


## katerinaki

Δεν εχουν βγει στα ελληνικα!Τα παραγγελνεις απο την ιστοσελιδα του κολεμαν ,εχει κ σι ντι.
Μακαρι να μεταφραστουν!Μπορεις να ρωτησεις κ στο παρατηρητηριο για τα δικαιωματα των ψυχικα ασθενων.

----------


## keep_walking

Το βιβλίο “Δουλεύοντας με τις φωνές Ι και ΙΙ” που έγραψε ο Ron Coleman μαζί με τον Mike Smith (1997, 2005) κι αποτελεί στην ουσία κυρίως τετράδιο εργασίας για ψυχικά πάσχοντες που ακούν φωνές, κυκλοφορεί και στη χώρα μας, από το “Καλειδοσκόπιο”. Μπορείτε να το προμηθευτείτε δωρεάν. Ότι πληροφορία θέλετε για το “Καλειδοσκόπιο”, θα την βρείτε κάνοντας κλικ εδώ. 
Όσον αφορά τα άλλα βιβλία του (“Recovery an Alien Concept“, “Working to Recovery “, “Working with Voices” κ.α.) κυκλοφορούν στην αγγλική γλώσσα και όλες οι λεπτομέρειες υπάρχουν στο site του R. Coleman, που θα βρείτε εδώ. Επίσης, εδώ, θα μπορέσετε να ενημερωθείτε και για τις τιμές, την διαθεσιμότητα κτλ. Φυσικά, μπορείτε να τα αγοράσετε online αν θελήσετε, ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες που υπάρχουν εκεί. 
Θα σας πρότεινα όμως να διαβάσετε κι αυτό εδώ το άρθρο και να χρησιμοποιήσετε την ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση που υπάρχει στο τέλος του, για να πάρετε περισσότερες πληροφορίες και σχετικό υλικό. 
Αν χρειαστείτε κάτι ακόμη, μη διστάσετε. 
Καλό σας βράδυ.
http://www.kaleidoskopio.com/index.html
http://aikaterinitempeli.wordpress.c...F%CF%85%CF%83/
Για ριξε μια ματια...

----------


## keep_walking

Αντιλαμβάνομαι πως ίσως η αγγλική γλώσσα να είναι πρόβλημα για μερικούς από σας, γι’ αυτό θέλω να σας ενημερώσω πως το βιβλίο_ “Δουλεύοντας με τις φωνές Ι και ΙΙ”_ που έγραψε μαζί με τον *Mike Smith* (1997, 2005) κι αποτελεί στην ουσία κυρίως τετράδιο εργασίας για ψυχικά πάσχοντες που ακούν φωνές, κυκλοφορεί και στη χώρα μας, από το “Καλειδοσκόπιο”. Μπορείτε να το προμηθευτείτε δωρεάν και να το μελετήσετε, ώστε να βοηθείτετε οι ίδιοι ή να βοηθήσετε ανθρώπους που είναι ψυχικά πάσχοντες. Ειδικά για όσους εργάζονται στο χώρο της ψυχικής υγείας, νομίζω πως είναι απαραίτητο όχι μόνο να το διαβάσουν, αλλά να μπορέσουν και να το χρησιμοποιήσουν προς όφελος άλλων. Ωστόσο, θέλω να σας διευκρινίσω πως έχει συσταθεί ειδική ομάδα που δουλεύει μ’ αυτό το τετράδιο εργασιών κι ότι δεν προτείνεται να το χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος από μόνος του, ειδικά αν δεν έχει αξιολογηθεί η κατάσταση του πρώτα. Μαζί οι άνθρωποι, πάντα καταφέρνουμε περισσότερα.

----------


## enosifo

αρκετα καλο

----------


## path

τΟ διαβασες ?

----------

